# Looking for Wheels for my 12 Cruze 1LT



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Offset won't really make much of a difference between rim sizes. I'm not sure of out stock offset but maybe by searching for rims that fit our car on tirerack.com they will list it.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Stock offset is +42. It all depends on the look you want and how much you want the wheels to come out of the wheel well. I got +38 with my 18x8 and the fit pretty flush. I probably could have gone a little lower with the offset but i think mine look good where they are


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

If this helps, I just measured my 1LT 6.5" x 16" aluminum wheels, and the offset measured 38mm.


----------

